# Breeding Pigs



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

I am thinking about breeding pigs in the Philippines, my Vet who breeds pigs tells me it is not a bad business and says she will help getting me set up. Has anyone tried raising pigs in the Philippines and what is their advise....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've never tried that but my neighbor does this he drives by with his portable Pig trailer and tricycle and makes his runs, I think he has several huge males, other than that I don't know how else he receives money, he seems to be well off though.

Hopefully the neighbors will be okay with the smell, that sort of business is best out in the Provincial area's, the area we live in is all ducks so nothing can possibly smell worse than tens of millions of ducks.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Danman said:


> I am thinking about breeding pigs in the Philippines, my Vet who breeds pigs tells me it is not a bad business and says she will help getting me set up. Has anyone tried raising pigs in the Philippines and what is their advise....


My wife sister has two female pigs at the field she breeds. It is a lot of work when the pigs are ready to breed she does it buy injection of the male sperm vise using a male do to better chance of it taking. When you bring the male in there is a chance that you will have to have it return a few times before she will get pregnant. ( but it is one happy Hog) hahahah. 
After they get pregnant it is approximately 45 days to birth. And someone has to stay with them 24/7 once there ready to give birth to wipe the film away from there face as she gives birth or they will suficate. And after she is finished with birth you have to stay with them for a week or two to watch and help. To put it simple a mother pig is not a good mother....
They have had piglets twice and are pregnant again right now. 
As far as caring for the new born piglets and mother you have to make sure you are giving her plenty of vitimans or they will not survive. She found that out after losing a lot of their first litter. 
As far as food that's a personal choice. My wife sister uses a lot of scrap from the garden and food she cooks for the little eatery she has and buys bags of cassava and cooks it for them and mixes in some pig feed.
So it is a lot of work to take care of and raise pigs. 
You also have to wash out there pins daily....


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Where I am thinking of raising pigs is in a province away from people so no worries about smell. I know its a lot of hard work and I have looked at different setups in housing the pigs here in the Philippines, thanks for your input.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Agree with Rogdas it's allot of work taking care of the pigs, they need feeds until they get big enough to eat cooked leaves, you have to cook the leaves of roots or something like spinach called Kangkong also they have guys that come around and sell what looks like crushed soy bean and so I had to mix the soy bean the feeds and what ever I could to feed the pigs, it was costly and not worth it, we stopped raising pigs because of that, people here are very poor so the price of meat isn't real high.

In-laws tell me that raising a pig is like a piggy bank or savings and I'll have to agree. Chickens was another lesson never again, I do allow wild chickens to run around they eat the bugs and I only throw out dinner scraps.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

M.C.A. said:


> Agree with Rogdas it's allot of work taking care of the pigs, they need feeds until they get big enough to eat cooked leaves, you have to cook the leaves of roots or something like spinach called Kangkong also they have guys that come around and sell what looks like crushed soy bean and so I had to mix the soy bean the feeds and what ever I could to feed the pigs, it was costly and not worth it, we stopped raising pigs because of that, people here are very poor so the price of meat isn't real high.


Or stay up in the mountains where the amount of vegetable being thrown is more than enough to feed a pig.

In our home town, the relatives do have a pig or two per house - sometimes for breeding purposes, so the piglets are sold, or the bigger fellows - for a celebration.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Danman said:


> Where I am thinking of raising pigs is in a province away from people so no worries about smell.


If you're setting up away from population better be knowledgeable of rebel activities, if any, in your planned staging area or the smell will be least of your problems. Goodluck.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Feeds for Pigs*



simonsays said:


> Or stay up in the mountains where the amount of vegetable being thrown is more than enough to feed a pig.
> 
> In our home town, the relatives do have a pig or two per house - sometimes for breeding purposes, so the piglets are sold, or the bigger fellows - for a celebration.


That would be my main reason for raising a pig, free foods, I've learned so many lessons on raising animals and the main lesson is free foods, if not it's not worth the effort and what a waste of time and money. I've since tried to grow as many plants and fruit tree's as possible to offset this issue so I can feed my animals, wild chickens like the ripe papaya, and Papaya is very easy to grow, they'll even eat the Guava.

We live next to the Laguna de Bay and we do have a steady supply of Kankong (sour spinach harder spinach) but the dry season will kill off most of the vegetation except the Taro or Gabbie root, leaves are huge and good for the pigs. 

All this talk about raising animals has got me going again and I'd like to try my hand at raising goats one more time the only negative other than the in-laws is that the urine smell is sort of over powering. :juggle:


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

galactic said:


> If you're setting up away from population better be knowledgeable of rebel activities, if any, in your planned staging area or the smell will be least of your problems. Goodluck.


My brother in law experienced that over a number of years just between Subic and Angeles (near Dinalupihan). He said that they stopped raising livestock because the banditos proclaimed themselves NPA and forcibly took many of their animals.

They quit that gig and moved back out of the hills to Naparing.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

UltraFJ40 said:


> My brother in law experienced that over a number of years just between Subic and Angeles (near Dinalupihan). He said that they stopped raising livestock because the banditos proclaimed themselves NPA and forcibly took many of their animals.
> 
> They quit that gig and moved back out of the hills to Naparing.


It's a very fine line to tread. 
Once the military gets wind you are giving to the bandits they tag you as a sympathizer. 
If you don't "share" your bounty with the NPA you're in trouble as well.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

galactic said:


> It's a very fine line to tread.
> Once the military gets wind you are giving to the bandits they tag you as a sympathizer.
> If you don't "share" your bounty with the NPA you're in trouble as well.


Yep, damned is you do and damned if you don't.

That's the story of my life.

:juggle:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Raising Pigs*



UltraFJ40 said:


> Yep, damned is you do and damned if you don't.
> 
> That's the story of my life.
> 
> :juggle:


Then the other issue would be if the pig has free food than the citizen has their own business or raising their own also so the price goes down or you'll need to transport the livestock to another area where it fetches a better price. Another reason to think about the vehicle you purchase here, trucks are so valuable.

Same issue with fruits and vegetables, it you are located in an area full of fruit trees hardly anyone will buy.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

That's true. You must take into account the local market conditions if you're going to make it successful. My sister in law is really good at holding out until the prices come around to where she needs them to be.

By the way, I must add that up where my wife is from which is a heavy area for NPA as they are mostly poor farmers....our family has never had any problem with the banditos or any other group trying to extort our steal from them (excepting for the gubment of course).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We had a relation killed because it was rumored that the NPA was using the house he was in for meetings. The army just rolled up and machine gunned. the house. It also happened in our barangy near Dinilopiham. The army turned up and machine gunned a house a couple of years ago because some criminals were supposedly hiding inside.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Gary D said:


> We had a relation killed because it was rumored that the NPA was using the house he was in for meetings. The army just rolled up and machine gunned. the house. It also happened in our barangy near Dinilopiham. The army turned up and machine gunned a house a couple of years ago because some criminals were supposedly hiding inside.




To keep this on the original intended track of the OP, how about beef cattle? My buddy just came back from an extended stay and said that he noticed the beef from the supermarkets was either from NZ or AU. Have you guys noticed that? It seems to me that beef cattle would be a decent idea under the right conditions.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The beef sold in the markets is local grown. People who keep a cow do it for the meat, not for milk. Finding sufficient grazing can be a problem.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

UltraFJ40 said:


> To keep this on the original intended track of the OP, how about beef cattle? My buddy just came back from an extended stay and said that he noticed the beef from the supermarkets was either from NZ or AU. Have you guys noticed that? It seems to me that beef cattle would be a decent idea under the right conditions.


He had to be referring to the canned meat that is available in the Supermarkets. The meat sold by the butchers seems to be all local grown and slaughtered & butchered in the morning to be sold that day in the markets.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Thinking a bit more about the beef situation, from what I have noticed it seems the general populace here prefers fish, chicken, pork, and lastly beef in that order.

Fred


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

fmartin_gila said:


> Thinking a bit more about the beef situation, from what I have noticed it seems the general populace here prefers fish, chicken, pork, and lastly beef in that order.
> 
> Fred


In the mountains, it is Chicken, Fish Pork and last - if not least, Beef and Mutton !

Heck I ordered Lamb Korma from an Indian joint in Baguio, and for some reason, the lamb tasted a bit tough - more like beef


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

simonsays said:


> In the mountains, it is Chicken, Fish Pork and last - if not least, Beef and Mutton !
> 
> Heck I ordered Lamb Korma from an Indian joint in Baguio, and for some reason, the lamb tasted a bit tough - more like beef


Beef is considered expensive compared to the other options, hence being less popular.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Sometimes on market day we can find caribou Witch is better then beef. Being that it is a buffalo and when they butcher one it is a young buffalo. I believe it is illegal to kill one after they reach a certain age and can be used for working the fields.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Are you planning to raise native pigs (black pigs) or white pigs?
If it's white pigs then there is a huge setup cost - You need to buy the pigs. You need to build a concrete pen for them. You need to buy commercial feed. You need to deal with the pig ****.
Black pigs are a lot easier to raise. We have pigs in our backyard, as well as a few goats and chickens.
I would advise to start small and see how you get on. 
If you're breeding native pigs then you can feed them rice shell, broken rice, native vegetables. There are some courses you can do in natural farming methods, which might be worth the investment - Costales Nature Farms does one in Laguna and Andry Lim does one in Davao.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I read (sometime ago) that butchers make more money - than pig raisers and middlemen (those with trucks who buy the pigs to resell to butchers). 
I agree, raising pigs is a lot of work and you'll need an area where neighbors would not complain. You cannot hide smell no matter how clean you maintain the pigs' place. If one accounts for labor and capital, the money one makes is not a lot. But if you have the place and look at it as something to do, it might be fun to have lechon for neighbors and officials now and then.
Imported beef is very expensive, mostly sold in city supermarkets where foreigners and some rich families can afford them.


----------



## Karog (Jan 29, 2016)

*a little time*

we have a good set up now..with 6 sows at various stages of prenanacy..we just ordered a Boar (we got him 500 klms from home) who is being trained up ..he will have official papers and we will rent him out for a bit of extra income..around 800peso per banging..we have a long term plan to have 30 to 40 sows constantly producing...we are very lucky in that our family are very good farmers which covers a wide variety of skills which saves alot...best advice have a good plot of land..stalls are cheap to build..feeds are expensive at the start but once you cycle some pigs from fattening to market you will start to manage feed costs...we are planning a hectare of corn later this year which we can use for both pigs and cows..


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Karog said:


> we have a good set up now..with 6 sows at various stages of prenanacy..we just ordered a Boar (we got him 500 klms from home) who is being trained up ..he will have official papers and we will rent him out for a bit of extra income..around 800peso per banging..we have a long term plan to have 30 to 40 sows constantly producing...we are very lucky in that our family are very good farmers which covers a wide variety of skills which saves alot...best advice have a good plot of land..stalls are cheap to build..feeds are expensive at the start but once you cycle some pigs from fattening to market you will start to manage feed costs...we are planning a hectare of corn later this year which we can use for both pigs and cows..


Thanks for giving me ideas on raising pigs, we are looking at land where there will be no problem with neighbors, once again thanks for all members giving their input on raising pigs


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danman said:


> Thanks for giving me ideas on raising pigs, we are looking at land where there will be no problem with neighbors, once again thanks for all members giving their input on raising pigs


Pigs should be kept in concrete pens, if left to roam and dirty pinoy's will not buy them.


----------

